# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Curcumin - Diskussion

## RuStra

hallo Wikuto- / Curcumin-Freunde,

seit ein paar Warnungen aus dem letzten Jahr ist es ruhiger um Wikuto ( = Wils Kurkuma Tomatensaft ) bzw. Curcumin geworden. Von Prof.Bonkhoff kam die Warnung, dass Curcumin BCL-2 fördern kann, aus Israel (dumm, dass ich beim Nennen dieses Namens an was Hässliches denken muss) kam auch eine Warnung, die Debatte war letzten Sommer, siehe

www.prostatakrebse.de
dort unter forumextrakt
dort unter ernährung
dann WIKUTO suchen

Ich habe die Frage: Curcumin nehmen oder nicht nehmen? erneut auf meinem aktuellen Zettel, alldieweil aus der Ecke Dr. Kremer Curcumin (zusammen mit Peperin u. Quercetin) als ziemlich wichtiges Mittel dargestellt wird - hier aber erstmal die beiden Texte, die ich verarbeiten möchte, vielleicht hat jemand Interesse, sodass wir gemeinsam uns da durchackern können:

Zum einen habe ich die vollständige Studie von Aggarwal und kollegen aus dem jahre 2003, Ralf hatte letzten Oktober davon berichtet ( in dem KISP-Text nach Aggarwal suchen). Anticancer Potential of Curcumin: Preclinical and Clinical Studies, ein Review, den abstract hänge ich an. Wer die Studie haben will, ich schicke ne kopie.
Dr.Aggarwal ist ein aus Indien stammender Krebs-Forscher, der am Anderson Cancer Center in Texas zu Curcumin eine ganze Reihe von Papieren erarbeitet hat.


   Zum anderen schreibt Dr. Kremer über eben dieses Review von 2003:
2003 publizierten Forscher des Anderson Cancer Research Center der Universität Texas in Houston die erste umfassende Übersichtsarbeit über hunderte von tierexperimentellen Studien zur Wirkung von Curcumin, des Inhaltsstoffs der Gelbwurz (Curcuma Longa, aus der Ingwer-Pflanzenfamilie, biochemisch Curcumin I aus der von Pflanzen synthetisierten Molekülfamilie der Polyphenole, auch Bioflavanoide genannt) auf Krebszellen und Metastasen. Die Forscher stellten verblüfft fest, dass Curcumin sämtliche Signalwege in Tumorzellen und Metastasen wirksam hemmt. Eine Erklärung für diese Breitbandwirkung konnten die Forscher nicht angeben. Die Wirkeffekte des Curcumin lassen sich jedoch erklären, wenn man weiss, dass Curcumin intensiv im violetten Spektralbereich des sichtbaren Lichts absorbiert mit genau derselben Wellenlänge bei 415 nm wie das Elektronen-Überträgermolekül Cytochrom c, das in Krebszellen durch das Schutzenzym Hämoxygenase forciert abgebaut wird. Curcumin überbrückt also in Krebszellen sozusagen den Kurzschluss im Photonenschalter zwischen dem 3. und 4. Komplex der Atmungskette in den Mitochondrien und normalisiert so den Informationstransfer für die funktionsgerechte Modulation des ATP. Die zitierten Forschungsdaten belegen [ Anm.: neben dem Hinweis aufs Anderson Center gibts noch andere Hinweise ], dass (im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen dominierenden Krebstheorien der angenommenen irreparablen Gen-Defekte im Zellkern) die nachgewiesenen funktionellen Störungen des Informationstransfers der Zellsymbionten mittels adäquater biologischer Ausgleichstherapie renormaliert werden können.



   Ich finde, das fordert zur Debatte heraus. Wer hat Lust dazu

   Grüsse,
   Rudolf

   Anticancer Res. 2003   Jan-Feb;23(1A):363-98.
  
    
*Anticancer potential of curcumin: preclinical and clinical studies.*

*Aggarwal BB*, *Kumar A*, *Bharti AC*.

Cytokine Research Section, Department of Bioimmunotherapy, University of Texas M. D. Anderson Cancer Center, 1515 Holcombe Boulevard, Box 143, Houston, TX, USA. aggarwal@mdanderson.org

Curcumin (diferuloylmethane) is a polyphenol derived from the plant Curcuma longa, commonly called turmeric. 

*Extensive research over the last 50 years has indicated this polyphenol can both prevent and treat cancer.* 
**
The anticancer potential of curcumin stems from its ability to suppress proliferation of a wide variety of tumor cells, down-regulate transcription factors NF-kappa B, AP-1 and Egr-1; down-regulate the expression of COX2, LOX, NOS, MMP-9, uPA, TNF, chemokines, cell surface adhesion molecules and cyclin D1; down-regulate growth factor receptors (such as EGFR and HER2); and inhibit the activity of c-Jun N-terminal kinase, protein tyrosine kinases and protein serine/threonine kinases. 

In several systems, curcumin has been described as a potent antioxidant and anti-inflammatory agent. 

Evidence has also been presented to suggest that curcumin can suppress tumor initiation, promotion and metastasis. 

Pharmacologically, curcumin has been found to be safe. 

Human clinical trials indicated no dose-limiting toxicity when administered at doses up to 10 g/day. 

*All of these studies suggest that curcumin has enormous potential in the prevention and therapy of cancer*. The current review describes in detail the data supporting these studies.

Publication Types: 
·Review

PMID: 12680238 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------


## candid

Dieser Streit betr. der Wirksamkeit von Curcumin ruft uns in Erinnerung, dass es für jedes NEM, dem Heilungs-fördernde Eigenschaften nachgesagt werden, garantiert mind. eine (professorale) Gegenmeinung gibt. Erinnert sei z.B. an die Auseinandersetzungen betr. Soja oder neuerdings auch betr. Leinöl (Budwig-Diät). Dies ist möglicherweise damit erklärbar, dass Analysen vielfach unter isolierten Labor-Bedingungen durchgeführt werden und die Wirkungen der Substanz im Verbund des ganzen Nahrungsmittels einerseits und dann im komplexen Regelwerk der individuellen Körper-Prozesse andererseits oftmals anders als erwartet ausfallen können. Meine Konklusion: statt ganze Berg unterschiedlichster NEM zu verschlingen, beschränke ich mich pro Monat auf ein einziges und beobachte die Wirkungen. Mir scheint das der einzige Weg zu sein, um zu testen, ob die Substanz in meinem konkreten Fall hilfreich ist.

----------


## candid

Lieber Ulrich




> Deine Schlußfolgerung, lieber Candid, finde ich höchst interessant. Und ich habe eine Bitte:
> Bitte, bitte teile hier im Forum mit, welches Ergänzungsmittel du gerade testest und welches subjektive Empfinden du dabei als Zwischenergebnis hast.


Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen. Ich trage die ganze Problematik schon längere Zeit mit mir herum. Aber erst der aktuelle Beitrag zum Curcumin hat mich zu diesem Entschluss gebracht. Als erstes werde ich wahrscheinlich mit den bisher noch nie verwendeten Broccoli-Tabletten starten, muss diese allerdings vorerst noch beschaffen. 

Es gibt allerdings ein Problem: wie soll die Wirksamkeit festgestellt werden? Die PSA-Entwicklung liegt auf der Hand; andere Möglichkeiten sehe ich noch nicht, da ich bis anhin völlig beschwerdefrei lebe. Leider kann ich den PSA-Test nur alle 3-4 Monate machen, weil der Uro kürzeren Fristen nicht zustimmt und die Labors in der Schweiz den PSA-Test nur auf ärztliche Veranlassung durchführen.

----------


## RuStra

[quote=candid]Als erstes werde ich wahrscheinlich mit den bisher noch nie verwendeten Broccoli-Tabletten starten, muss diese allerdings vorerst noch beschaffen. 
[quote]

hallo candid,

mit Boccoli hätte ich selbst auch schon längst was angefangen, wenn ich nicht die aus der Marcumarisierung stammende Problematik der dauerhaften Blutverdünnung hätte (künstliche Herzklappe), denn B. enthält viel Vitamin K, das  Gerinnungsfaktor ist.
B. enthält auch viel Alphaliponsäure, der Stoff, mit dem ich mich heute beschäftigen will.




> Es gibt allerdings ein Problem: wie soll die Wirksamkeit festgestellt werden? Die PSA-Entwicklung liegt auf der Hand;


zunächst ja - also muss das jeweilige Experiment mit einem NEM so ausgelegt sein, dass man mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Effekt auf den PSA erwarten kann. Allerdings hängt der vom PSA-Verlauf ab, bei starker Dynamik kann man eher was sehen. Wie ist der denn bei Dir? Könntest Du bitte Deine Situation in Deinem öffentlichen Profil umreissen?


Ich habe bei meinem Infusions-Therapieversuch ja auch ein einziges NEM eingesetzt, Vitamin C, wenngleich in hohen Dosen und unterstützt durch Alphaliponsäure. Immerhin habe ich eine  Reaktion, über die sich reden lässt.

gruss aus hh in die Schweiz,
Rudolf

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Ulrich,
zu "Letztens habe ich auf Empfehlung eines Forenteilnehmers Aprikosenkerne geknackt und gegessen. Weil ich leichte Kopfschmezen usw. bekam, habe ich schon nach einem Tag diese "Medikation" bei mir abgebrochen.."
Das war ich. Ich verzehre Aprikosenkerne seit 1,5 Jahren in verhältnismäßig großen Mengen (bis zu 80 Kerne pro Tag) ohne Probleme jeglicher Art, allerdings die bittere Sorte mit Amygdalyn. Ich kaufe die Kerne immer kiloweise fertig geknackt. Es mag sein, daß du Aprikosenkerne persönlich nicht vertragen kannst, kommt ja vor.
Was ich eigentlich noch sagen wollte  - generell finde ich einen Monat zum ausprobieren für welches Mittel auch immer zu kurz um eine wirkliche Meinung darüber zu bilden da viele Wirkstoffe aus der Natur länger brauchen bis sie wirken.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## KlausUwe

Hallo Ulrich.

Seid 3 Monate mische ich täglich 1 Esslöffel Kurkuma unter mein Essen.
Der Urin stinkt zwar, aber ich kann den Urin länger in der Blase halten als sonst.

Alles Gute 

UWE

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe die Frage: Curcumin nehmen oder nicht nehmen? erneut auf meinem aktuellen Zettel, alldieweil aus der Ecke Dr. Kremer Curcumin (zusammen mit Peperin u. Quercetin) als ziemlich wichtiges Mittel dargestellt wird



Das hatte ich im Juli geschrieben - nun habe ich nach erneuter Beschäftigung mit Dr.Kremer bei der Firma Tisso Kapseln "Pro Curmin Complete" bestellt.
http://www.tisso.de/

Vielleicht können sich diejenigen, die damit schon Erfahrungen haben, einbringen?
Die Curcumin-Debatte ist jedenfalls nicht zu Ende ....

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Guy/Guido

Hallo Rudolf,
Sollte man Curcumin innerhalb eines agressiven watchful waiting Programms mit dazu nehmen. Bei pubmed werde ich mal die aktuellen Studien wieder dazu lesen. Jedenfalls sollte es biologischen Ursprungs sein um Pestizide und sonstiges zu vermeiden.Mit agressiven watchful waiting meine ich was Ken Malik so treibt. Ich dachte dies könnte vielleicht nicht uninteressant sein aber siehe selbst:
http://prostateawarenessfoundation.o..._Waiting.shtml

Grüsse,

Guy

----------


## Schorschel

> Mit agressiven watchful waiting meine ich was Ken Malik so treibt. Grüsse, Guy


Hallo Guy,

bei "aggressivem watchful waiting" habe ich als "active surveillance"-Mann erstmal gestutzt, denn auf den ersten Blick ist "aggressives Warten" ja ein Widerspruch in sich. Als ich dann Ken Maliks Darstellung gelesen hatte, habe ich verstanden, was er mit dieser Bezeichnung meint.

Allerdings: Bei Schwankungen des PSA zwischen 2,8 und 15 braucht er schon gute Nerven!

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Er schreibt letztmalig im April 2005 mit einem PSA-Wert von 15. Das ist jetzt immerhin fast 20 Monate her! Ich werde ihm mal eine eMail schicken und fragen, wie es ihm geht.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-W.

[quote=RuStra;2257][quote=candid]Als erstes werde ich wahrscheinlich mit den bisher noch nie verwendeten Broccoli-Tabletten starten, muss diese allerdings vorerst noch beschaffen. 
[quote]

Die Wirkung von Curcuma und "Doc Broc" wird wahrscheinlich von der Dosis abhängig sein. Zu wenig - keine Wirkung - zu viel - unerwünschte Gegenwirkung. Capsaizin ist ebenfalls ein möglicher Krebsfeind, bringt aber unannehmbare mögliche Nebenwirkungen mit sich wie Magenkrebs. Wer hat Infos über "recommended dosis" bei Curcuma u. Broccoli?
Hans-W.

----------


## RuStra

> Wer hat Infos über "recommended dosis" bei Curcuma u. Broccoli?
> Hans-W.


Hallo Hans-W,

ich glaube, dass die damals per WIKUTO-Rezeptur geschlürfte Dosis Curcumin zu gering war.

Mittlerweile ist von offizieller Seite untersucht worden, ob es eine Obergrenze für Curcumin gibt, obs nach oben hin irgendwann toxisch wird. Da ist -ich habe das nur aus einem Vortrag von Dr.Kremer- eine 12-Gramm-Dosis gestetet worden. Es gibt derzeit keinen Hinweis auf Toxizität bei hohen Curcumin-Dosen. 

Das von mir bestellte "ProCurmin Complete" von Tisso hat je Kapsel 175 mg Curcumin-Extrakt, was der Menge von 7 g Curcuma longae (Gelbwurz) entspricht. Als PK-Patient soll man so 6 bis 8 Kapseln pro Tag nehmen. 

Neben Curcumin enthält dieses Produkt noch folgendes, wobei ich von einem Tisso-Zettel abtippe:

Piperin: Erhöht den Plasmaspiegel von Curcumin um 180-200 Prozent

Eichenrindenpulver: Quercetin agiert wie ein Antihistamin und hat antiallergische und antientzündliche  Wirkungen. Da es Entzündungen in den Atemwegen und Lungen verringern und allergische Reaktionen auf Pollen blockiern kann, trägt es zur Linderung von Heuschnupfen, Sinusitis und Asthma bei. Quercetin wirkt antithrombotisch, es kann die Zusammenballung von Blutplättchen hemmen und so der Bildung von Thrombosen vorbeugen. Quercetin ist ein entscheidendes Polyphenol für die Atmungskette in den Mitochondrien.

Molybdän: Molybdän ist ein Spurenelement zur Bildung verschiedenster Enzyme der Atmungskette und fungiert als Elektronenüberträger.

Traubenkernextrakt (OPC): OPC ist die Abkürzung für Oligomere  Procyanidine, eine wirkspezifische Substanzgruppe, die sich u.a. in den Kernen roter Weintrauben findet. OPC hat stark antioxidative Eigenschaften und bekämpft wirkungsvoll zellschädigende "Freie Radikale". Seine antioxidative Wirkung ist 18-20 mal stärker als die von Vitamin C und 40 bis 50 mal stärker als die von Vitamin E.

Agaricus blazii murill: Die natürlichen Polysaccharide, Beta-D-Glucan und RNA-Protein-Komplex tragen die Hauptverantwortung für seine Wirksamkeit. Der AMB-Pilz hat den höchsten Gehalt an Polysacchariden, Beta-D-Glucan und RNA-Protein-Komplexen von allen wissenschaftlich untersuchten und in der Medizin verwendeten Pilzen. Die Haupteinsatzgebiete sind Krebs, Immunschwäche und chronische Hepatitis.

L-Carnitin: L-Carnitin verbessert den Fettsäureimport in den Zellen und dient als Mitochondrienbaustein und Energielieferant. Es erhöht den für den Mitochondrienaufbau nötigen Cardiolipinspiegel.

Soweit,
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Rudolf,
ich danke Dir, dass Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast, diese vielen Infos hier hinzuschreiben. Auf amerikanischen Seiten gibt es die "recommended dose" von bis zu 400mg drei Mal täglich, was sich mit deiner Empfehlung in etwa deckt. Ich nehme derzeit einen gehäuften Teelöffel Kurkuma mit etwas Weizenkeimöl in einem großen Glas Tomatensaft und werde meine Dosis durch mehrere Protionen täglich jetzt deutlich erhöhen. Bei 26 € für 60 Kapseln würde das Procurmin bis ca. 100 € pro Monat kosten wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Ich werde meinen Bruder in Texas mal anrufen um zu sehen ob es dort preiswerter zu bekommen ist.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Rudolf,
>  Bei 26  für 60 Kapseln würde das Procurmin bis ca. 100  pro Monat kosten wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Beste Grüße,
> Hans-W.


Hallo Hans-W.,

ich kaufe Curcumin bei www.vitasavia.de unter dem Markennamen "TURMERIC". 100 Kapseln mit 400 mg kosten dort 18,95.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-W.

Hi Schorschel,
auch Dir ein Dankeschön. Das ist schon etwas billiger. Rudolf's Procurmin enthält eine Menge weitere Stoffe, die ev. hilfreich sind und deswegen der höhere Preis. Jetzt noch Capsaicin dazu und der PK bekommt Feuer unterm Arsch.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## RuStra

> Die Curcumin-Debatte ist jedenfalls nicht zu Ende ....



nein, sie wird immer interessanter.
ich tippe mal einen teil des vorworts von Dr.Kremer vom 30.11.06 ab, zu dem buch "Zauberpille 4  - Die Logik und Zwangsläufigkeit von Krebs und seinen Vorläufererkrankungen - eine neue Dimension der Medizin  -  Die Cellsymbiosis-Therapie nach Dr.med.Heinrich Kremer als Basistherapie der heutigen "Zivilisationskrankheiten"" von Heilpraktiker Ralf Meyer,
www.hp-meyer.de

+++++++++++++++

"In der vorliegenden Neubearbeitung von "Zauberpille 4" leistet HP Ralf Meyer, Gründer und Moderator des Internationalen Therapeutenneutzwerks (ITN), Übersetzungshilfe für das Verständnis und die Umsetzung des Konzepts der Cellsymbiosis Therapie in der alltäglichen Praxis.

Dieses Behandlungskonzept beruht auf der fundamentalen Erkenntnis der "Zwitternatur" aller menschlichen Zellsysteme. Diese Tatsache bringt zum Ausdruck, dass in uralten Zeiten in einnem einzigartigen und einmaligen Akt der Evolution zwei zellkernlose Einzeller sich zu einem völlig neuen zellkernhaltigen Zelltyp vereinigten, den Eukaryota, deren Fortentwicklung auch der Mensch seine biologische Existenz verdankt.

Das Entscheidende ist nun, dass entgegen der "anerkannten herrschenden Lehrmeinung" sich die genetischen Programme der Partner dieser Cellsymbiosis zwar in einem membranumhüllten Zellkern integriert, aber nicht  verschmolzen haben. Vielmehr hat sich zwischen der Stammzelle der Cellsymbiosis, die ihren Stoffwechsel milieuabhängig mit oder ohne molekularem Sauerstoff (O2) regulieren kann, und ihren Zellsymbionten, den heute Mitochondrien genannten "Zellen in der Zelle", die völlig O2-abhängig sind, eine immer komplexere Arbeitsteilung entwickelt. Der Zellteilungsprozess wird auch noch in den menschlichen Zellsytemen vom genetischen und Stoffwechselprogramm der ehemaligen Stammzelle gesteuert, während die differenzierten zelltypischen Leistungen von der Aktivität der Mitochondrien dominiert werden.

Gesundheit und Krankheit, Altern und Tod ist abhängig von der fortwährenden extrem feinen Abstimmung der hier skizzierten Polarität der Cellsymbiosis. Dazu bedarf es einer hochdifferenzierten Leitinformation, die auf Basis der bisherigen medizinischen Grundlagentheorien der rein thermodynamischen Gewinnung der Zellenergie und -Information nicht mehr begründet werden kann. Die menschlichen Zellen sind keine Wärme-Kraft-Maschinen, wie es bisher noch in allen Lehrbüchern suggeriert wird, sondern informationswandelnde Medien. Wie sich herausgestellt hat, bestimmt auch nicht die Anzahl der Gene die Komplexität des menschlichen Organismus. Der Mensch besitzt für die Protein- und Enzymsynthese nicht mehr Gene als beispielsweise die Maus. Die unfassbare Komplexität der menschlichen Zellen und damit die Störanfälligkeit bei Mangel- und Überflusszuständen unter ständig wechselnden Stressbedingungen wird vielmehr reguliert durch die unvergleichliche Komplexität der zelleigenen Lichtquanten-Modulation als Quelle des differenzierten Informationstransfers. Glücklicherweise hat die Natur von Beginn des Lebens an, von den einfachsten Mikroben bis hin zu den menschlichen Zellen, mit einer überschaubaren Anzahl von Lichtquanten absorbierenden molekularen Modulen gearbeitet. Auf dieser Grundlagenerkenntnis beruht die Entwicklung von Rezepturen für die Praxis der Cellsymbiosis-Therapie, um funktionelle Störungen der zelleigenen Lichtquanten Regulation bei akuten und chronischen Krankheitszuständen  mittels bestimmter Naturstoff-Kombinationen, so genial "einfach" wie die Natur es selbst macht, auszubalancieren. ... " 

+++++++++++++++++++++++

uff, soweit -
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> nein, sie wird immer interessanter.


stimmt.
Nun ist Curcumin auch wieder bei Prof.Bonkhoff auf der Empfehlungsliste, zumindest bei den protektiven Substanzen, in seinem neuen Papier.

Sobald ich das Papier (samt erbetener Lit-Liste) durchgearbeitet habe, möchte ich mich an einer Debatte darüber beteiligen, wer fängt an?

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Allen, die aufs Curcumin setzen, dürfte die Frage, wie gut die Aufnahme durch den Darm funktioniert, wichtig sein.

Bei LEF gibts im Oktober-Magazin einen Artikel, der sich mit einem neuen Curcumin-Produkt beschäftigt, das eine verbesserte Aufnahme verspricht. Die Produkt-Entwickler haben abgelassen von der Herstellung eines Nur-Curcumin-Produktes und habe wieder Inhaltsstoffe der Gelbwurz hinzugenommen, und siehe da, nun gehts besser!

Eine im HP-Meyer-Netzwerk oft empfohlene Methode ist auch, die (Tisso)Curcumin-Kapsel in Olivenöl zu lösen (natürlich den Inhalt) und das ganze schön gelbe Gemisch auf den Unterleib einzureiben. So bekommt man gelbe Unterhosen, das wäre doch mal ein Herbsthit, oder?

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

es gibt bei springer berlin
von
B. B. Aggarwal, Y. Surth, und S. Shishodia 

eine neue Curcumin-Monographie, 499 seiten und schweineteuer, 150 euros:

*The Molecular Targets and Therapeutic Uses of Curcumin in Health and Disease (Advances in Experimental Medicine and Biology) 

*sollte jede gruppe, die sich mit Curcumin beschäftigt, 
sollte jeder therapeut, der komplementäre krebs-therapie zulässt,
sollte jeder skeptiker, der meint, da gäbe es ja keine studien,
sollte schlicht jede und jeder, die / der krebs als biologisches phänomen zu verstehen und die enge molekularbiologisch-genetische verbundenheit mit der pflanzen-welt zu akzeptieren lernt,

ANSCHAFFEN 
und immer wieder zu rate ziehen.

jedenfalls meine meinung,
grüsse + schönen buss- und bettag !
Rudolf

+++++

warum sind wir uns nicht alle einig, bleiben heute zu hause (so wie gestern die meisten öffentlich beschäftigten in frankreich) und führen so diesen feiertag, der damals der sozialabbau-politik geopfert wurde, wieder ein ?!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

Zitat aus einem Ernährungsvortrag für PK:

In einer Reihe von Laborstudien konnte beobachtet werden, dass sie das Wachstum von isolierten Prostatazellen bremsen können.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Berntt

Die Liste von Studien über die Antitumorwirkung von Curcurmin ist in der Tat beeindruckend lang:
http://ummafrapp.de/krebs/Curcumin/C...20Cancer-1.pdf

Von den 500 angegeben Studien beschäftigen sich 44 mit Prostatakrebs.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## BarryS

@alle, Die neue Super Bio-Curcumin ist auch bei uns zu bekommen:http://http://www.newfoodinc.com/pro...%AE(400mg).htm

Gruss Barry

----------


## WinfriedW

> @alle, Die neue Super Bio-Curcumin ist auch bei uns zu bekommen:http://http://www.newfoodinc.com/pro...%AE(400mg).htm


Im Prinzip schon, wenn du unter "bei uns" die Niederlande meinst! Allerdings nicht unter dem von dir angegebenen Link!

Bio-Curcumin gibt's *hier*.

WW

----------


## Hans-W.

> Bio-Curcumin gibt's *hier*.
> WW


Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Super Curcumin, der Markumar nehmen muß? Das Zeug verstärkt lt. Beipackzettel die Wirkung von Markumar.

Hans-W.

----------


## Josef

http://www.gamed.or.at/g_programm.ph...IMARY=129&art=

*28. November 2007, 19:30 - 21:00 Uhr 

Vortragender: Dr. Gerhard Hubmann 
*
Seit tausenden Jahren wird Curcumin, ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Curry-Gewürzes in der traditionell indischen Medizin gegen eine Reihe von Krankheiten eingesetzt. Seit einigen Jahren beschäftigt sich auch die westliche Medizin - aufgrund der guten antioxidativen und entzündungshemmenden Eigenschaften - mit dieser Substanz. Mehrere Studien haben vielversprechende Ergebnisse bei Krebs, Herz-Kreislauf Erkrankungen und Altersdemenz gezeigt. 

Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos, *um Anmeldung wird gebeten!* 


Und nur 30 km entfernt gibt es am 29. und 30.11.:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...pic,954.0.html
 * 29./30.11.07- 2 Tage Baden/Wien, 4. Int. Komplementärmedizinischer Kongress


Bei Quartier in Baden undStadtführung in Wien kann ich helfen.

Fahrt: Flugticket ab 29.-/Flug, inkl.



ERGÄNZUNG:* Vielleicht sehen wir uns beim Komplementärmedizinischen Kongress Donnerstag, Freitag in Baden? Oder hast du Fragen dazu?
Dann gibt es eine Möglichkeit, siehe
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...6.html#msg2496


Übrigens heute war ein* Vortrag über Curcumin,* siehe 
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,1062.0.html
Das umfangreiche Skriptum des 2 Stunden Vortrages in Wien kann ich dir per Post senden! Einfach eine PN abschicken.

----------


## Hans-W.

> Bio-Curcumin gibt's *hier*.
> 
> WW


Bei der empfohlenden Durchschnittsdosis von ca. 8 Kapseln pro Tag für Krebspatienten wären das rund 150 Euro pro Monat. Dazu das Risiko für mich als Markumarpatient und keine richtigen stichfesten Beweise der Wirksamkeit trotz der vielen Arbeiten. Ich glaube, ich passe.
Hans-W.

----------


## Schwiegersohn71

Hallo allerseits,

hat von Euch jemand eine Ahnung, wie lange Kurkuma haltbar ist? Und wie steht es mit der Lcihtempfindlichkeit? Ich habe gelesen, dass Curcumin vom Licht zersört wird. Aber alle größeren Packungen mit Kurkuma, die ich in meiner Nähe finden konnte, waren in durchsichtigen Packungen/Flaschen. Macht dann eine Verwendung überhaupt noch Sinn?

Schönen Gruß

----------


## Volkmar Wilhelm

Curcumin ist in seiner Art nicht Lichtempfindlich. Fraglich wäre es nur bei den Inhaltstoffen die gegen den Wachstum des Pca helfen sollen. Doch auch hier ist mit keinerlei Verlust zu rechnen. Zur eigenen Überzeugung kann man das Pulverchen ja auch lichtdicht verstauen. Ich beziehe das Curcuma in Kapseln und deren Verpackung ist abgedunkelt.

----------


## Schwiegersohn71

Ich dachte, es sei gerade das Curcumin, dass die positiven Effekte hat. Wo kann man eine gesichterte Aussage über die Haltbarkeit trotz Lichteinflusses erhalten?

----------

